# Pnuematic controller



## Indyandy (Sep 7, 2005)

I need a 12 v wireless controller to actuate my solenoid. Does anyone know of a reasonable unit I can use or make?


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

You can't use a button banger?


----------



## gooffy87 (Oct 18, 2011)

Monster guts nerve center is good and is 12v, it was on sale for 50 a few months ago but might be 70 now, you could hook a wireless trigger up to it (they look like car alarms), i think the trigger costs about 30 from fright props or monster guts.


----------



## Indyandy (Sep 7, 2005)

I saw the wireless trigger at Fright Props for $30.00. I was hoping for something I could make or something cheaper. Budget is getting tight. The prop will be powered by a 12v battery. I do have an ac trigger and an invertor. I suppose I could rig something with those if I had to.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

If you can use 110, then you could use something like this - http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1v/R-202562992/h_d2/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&keyword=wireless+remote&storeId=10051#.UGMzGK6z6F8
I use several similar units in my haunt that all use separate frequencies and they work fine.


----------



## Indyandy (Sep 7, 2005)

I use several of those too. It is what I am looking for but in a 12v version. I dont have any power to where this will be mounted. That is why I am using a car battery.


----------



## bert1913 (Oct 27, 2011)

could you use a 12 volt inverter?


----------



## Indyandy (Sep 7, 2005)

I will have to check. The invertor I have has a battery clip adaptor so I can hook it right to the battery. Then I can plug in the ac wireless trigger I have. I will have to look to see what amp/wattage the soleniod valve I have that I want to trigger is rated at. I was hoping for a quick/cheap fix.


----------



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

halstaff said:


> If you can use 110, then you could use something like this - http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1v/R-202562992/h_d2/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&keyword=wireless+remote&storeId=10051#.UGMzGK6z6F8
> I use several similar units in my haunt that all use separate frequencies and they work fine.


One of these with a 12V Wall Wart?

RandalB


----------



## tstraub (Feb 26, 2012)

What about a cheap universal key-less entry system for a car? It would have a similar effect as the remote Steve linked but designed to run on a car battery. Most have 3 relay outputs lock,unlock,and trunk.


----------



## Indyandy (Sep 7, 2005)

I have been looking at a remote that opens a gate. It is 12v and rated at 10amps. Most I have found are from China and I am not sure of the quality. The ones I am looking at are on Ebay. For some reason it wont let me post a link to the page. I went to Bing and typed in 12v wireless controller. Most were on Ebay for less then $10.00. Do you think these would work?


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

I use this with my haunt, in conjunction with hacked power bars. But you don't need the hacked power bars, just wire up your 12V power supply to the common and to the N.O. side of the relay. If you are not sure how to wire up to a relay, check out Darklore's sticky on prop controllers. This company also has 2 channel RF's available.
http://www.lightobject.com/12Ch-RF-Wireless-Remote-Control-TxRx-Kit-P45.aspx


----------



## Indyandy (Sep 7, 2005)

That company carries the same 1 channel controller I was looking at. It cost twice as much, but they are in the U.S.


----------

